# ForgeWorld Imperial Guard Releases



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Check it out




























aswell as some new transfers!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

They look pretty sweet, especially that tank! man, that's a lot of promethium-love on the front of that thing!


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

I stared at this for a minute thinking 'backpacks?'

then realised they are torsos on their side.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

nice, but £18 for a gasmask and backpack...ouch.

malcador is nice though, the rules are quite nasty


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Snowy Cadians? AWESOME. Buying at least one pack for sure.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Who ever is renaming my threads thanks my titles are rubbish.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks nice but the price is a killer.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice big ass flamethrower tank, would love to get my hands on it, not to bothered about the Cadian stuff tho, Traitor guard for me(when ever i get round to adding more to it lol)


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

you know you could actually make those cadians by just using flamer tanks and westwind/pigiron heads


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

this kinda bothers me but were heck imperial of man is getting there fire fuel from looks like got a infinite supply of it if there using it for a big tank like that ?

P.S 
tank is badass


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Wait a minute... An AP 1 Lascannon?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Styro-J said:


> Wait a minute... An AP 1 Lascannon?


oh god here we go, I now predict 12 pages of complete wankers bitching about how FW have completely destroyed the game forever because the experimental rules had a bloke press 1 on a keyboard


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Unlikely.

We have one complete wanker bitching about theorised complete wankers. Do yourself a favour and take a running jump off beachy head. You're making me want to slit myself just reading you today.

Less interested in the tank tbh. The Cadian's are excellent.

Edit - 



Stella Cadente said:


> Vaz said:
> 
> 
> > You're making me want to slit myself just reading you today.
> ...


Recorded for posterity, because you weren't man enough to post on the forum.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

However it is a inexpensive super heavy, points wise. Its not too strong but still has a fair bit of potential.

The one thing I don't care about is that little trailer bit, it just seems off.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Vaz said:


> Recorded for posterity, because you weren't man enough to post on the forum.


nah I just didn't wanna be as big a dick as you and go further off topic and get warned for it, nothing to do with "being man enough", but congrats for being so manly you have to drag a PM into a thread to make people feel your emo pain.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Drag it further off-topic? You mean by posting asinine useless comments to provoke an argument? I believe that's called trolling, my old mucker.

Emo Pain? I think you need to be checking in either a dictionary/my post history. I'm pretty much the polar opposite of emo, sunshine; which is why it's doubly fucked up that you're alienating someone so much that it's completely out of character to feel that way. You need to start acting your age, or find a life that involves more than attempting to ruin other people's enjoyment. You blatantly don't enjoy it; everything about the current state of the hobby you seem to rage against. And it's now as boring as watching a child throwing a hissy. It was humourous at first. Now, it's just pathetic.

Unless of course, you find some enjoyment in actually provoking that argument? In which case, it's trolling.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> nah I just didn't wanna be as big a dick as you and go further off topic and get warned for it, nothing to do with "being man enough", but congrats for being so manly you have to drag a PM into a thread to make people feel your emo pain.





Vaz said:


> Drag it further off-topic? You mean by posting asinine useless comments to provoke an argument? I believe that's called trolling, my old mucker.
> Emo Pain? I think you need to be checking in either a dictionary/my post history...
> 
> Unless of course, you find some enjoyment in actually provoking that argument? In which case, it's trolling.


All this alpha-male posturing. Why don't the two of you just fuck each other and get it over with...?





>


I don't really like them. 

It's not that they aren't nice looking models or anything, it's just not what I imagine hostile environment troops would look like. I see guys in big wooly trench coats, with thick boots and gloves, wearing multiple layers of clothing and equipped very similar to the Russian/Siberian soldiers on the Eastern front in WW2. Maybe with a respirator too. 

I know hostile environment doesn't necessarily mean cold environment, but I can't see these guys surviving any hostile environment. I don't think it's the actual upgrade kit that's the problem. The base Cadian kit just doesn't look right with them.

These guys just look like they are going to fight on a world with low oxygen levels or they have a bad case of asthma. Definitely have some conversion potential though.



>


Very cool, now I want one.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't like sleeping with scum that I'd scrape off the bottom of my shoe.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Unlikely.
> 
> We have one complete wanker bitching about theorised complete wankers. Do yourself a favour and take a running jump off beachy head. You're making me want to slit myself just reading you today.


Oh, Suicide humour, That just kills me... :wink:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Not loving these cadians either . . . unless Darth vader is leading them in an assault on a rebel base.


----------



## GNOME_NINJA44 (Jun 3, 2010)

back packs 4 stormies any1


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Personally i like the new torsos, they would work well along side DKoK especially if you can afford to get the long coat legs from the command squad pack in large numbers. I find it likely that this will be a future purchase for me, maybe enough for a whole platoon or two.

Lein


----------



## Commissar Schultz (Feb 18, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> Not loving these cadians either . . . unless Darth vader is leading them in an assault on a rebel base.


 
Heheh.

Good stuff. I just found that funny. :laugh:

But I do like the new Cadians, just another oppurtunity for conversions, to make the Cadian force all the more unique in a unified manner. Or is it unified in a unique manner?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I like the cadians. I don't think they've done them justice with a fairly poor paintjob though.

(obviously poor for a pro painter, still levels above me )


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

is there any way to just get the big gas tank from the tank, i kinda wanna make a diorama with it of a bunch of Guardsmen having a BBQ


----------

